# '65 Tri Power, throttle cable too long?



## CP-Mike (Jun 8, 2014)

(This girl is new to the stable so I don't have all of the back story details.)

The issue is that there is at least an extra 1/2 inch or more (maybe an inch) at idle and at full throttle press the outer carbs just partially open.

With other cars I've worked on you simply loosen the throttle cable bracket, slide the sleeve back, and tighten it down. On this bracket, and cable, there is a slot and flange respectively and basically no adjustment.

Perhaps these are the wrong brackets?

Thoughts?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Typical aftermarket garbage , the cable is made too long . Only fix is to cut bracket weld new strip of steel then re-weld the top back together . You can try other year throttle brackets if you have them .:icon_bs:


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

First off, You have a 1965 4-barrel throttle cable bracket on a 1966 tripower intake. Try to find a correct 66 throttle cable bracket, part #9783286. Also that aftermarket throttle cable will not allow wide-open throttle. (I know from experience). Once you can get the center carb wide open, it will be easier to adjust the outer carbs using the adjustment rod connecting the center and rear carb. The rod on the passenger side can be tweaked to set the front carb with the rear carb.


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I misread the part # on your throttle cable bracket, that one would be for 1965 tripower, not sure if any difference from 65 to 66 brackets. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

You should just say 66 tri-pwr. Not only just the intake but the linkage and carbs and all. What is with your double throttle return spring?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would try to source a genuine used cable. They do show up. The repro units are basically cable saws. Useless. And, dangerous when they stick WFO.


----------



## CP-Mike (Jun 8, 2014)

So yes, it is a '66 setup. The whole engine is reported to be '66. One of the weekend to-do's is to look at the pedal setup to see if some of the issue is there too.

As for replacement cables, best place to get one?

Thanks for the ideas guys..


----------

